# Todays Brew (Kentish Ale)



## slcmorro (19/7/14)

Trying to emulate Seven Sheds Kentish Ale.

*Kentish Ale* (English Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94.54% Golden Promise Malt
5.25% Caramunich I
0.21% Roasted Barley

0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Ella (15% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 14°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jlm (19/7/14)

Hop bill looks good. Ideally you'd use AUS cascade and more of it than the Ella to get about the same IBU. Use a different dry english yeast. Ditch the roasted barley, Use a portion of munich for the base and a light and a dark xtal. And up your gravity. FG is about right but the beer has a higher ABV.


----------



## super_simian (20/7/14)

Ok, while that looks a good, basic recipe in general, two questions spring to mind. Firstly: 14°C? I know Notto can go that low, but my memory of the Seven Sheds wasn't that it was a psuedo-lager or cream ale; more a pleasant pale ESB. Somewhere between 17-22°C would be more on target IMHO (and possibly a more hop-forward, or rather a less hop-muting yeast; S04 perhaps?) And what's with the Ella and Cascade? The Kentish Ale I had (granted, 2 years ago) only listed Goldings and Fuggles, if memory serves. Not that what you've posted would be a bad beer by any stretch, just not a clone, or even a ballpark emulation.


----------



## mje1980 (20/7/14)

Drop the roast barley, add a lager yeast, triple the hops, stir it with your left hand and boil it for 120 mins


----------



## jlm (20/7/14)

super_simian said:


> Not that what you've posted would be a bad beer by any stretch, just not a clone, or even a ballpark emulation.


You'd be surprised how close he is.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/7/14)

S04 is the yeast, that I do know.

Listen to jlm, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## time01 (20/7/14)

be interested to see how this turns out, do enjoy the Kentish ale


----------



## super_simian (23/7/14)

jlm said:


> You'd be surprised how close he is.


On the yeast front, or the hop front. Or both? Has the recipe changed, or are my memories just BS?


----------



## jlm (24/7/14)

The hops.


----------



## super_simian (24/7/14)

jlm said:


> The hops.


Interesting. Were they always there (and unlisted) or has the hop bill evolved?


----------



## jlm (25/7/14)

Been finished 3 varieties of Tas grown flowers for a while. With Ella being relatively new, you can see there's been some changes over the years.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (25/7/14)

For an authentic Kentish ale, ie - one brewed in Kent such as a Sheperd Neame variety, you wouldn't be using Cascade or Ella.
Saying that, last time I was in the UK I noticed that a lot of the traditional breweries were using Cascade in some of their ales. It was usually in some of their newer brews and Summer ales not in their traditional ales.
Whats the Seven Sheds Kentish Ale like, any good and how does it compare to something like Spitfire?


----------



## jlm (25/7/14)

Not really meant to be in the style of spitfire. Its named after the Kentish municipality in Tas where the brewery resides.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/7/14)

jlm said:


> Not really meant to be in the style of spitfire. Its named after the Kentish municipality in Tas where the brewery resides.


I thought that were the case.


----------



## dicko (25/7/14)

slcmorro said:


> Trying to emulate Seven Sheds Kentish Ale.
> 
> *Kentish Ale* (English Ale)
> 
> ...


I just plugged that recipe through Brewmate and with the hop AA and the amount I only get around 26 IBU not 36 as your recipe says??

Any thoughts?


----------



## spudfarmerboy (25/7/14)

jlm said:


> Not really meant to be in the style of spitfire. Its named after the Kentish municipality in Tas where the brewery resides.


Ahh I see. That makes sense.
Thanks for the info jlm?
If in Tassy is it worth a visit to Seven Sheds?


----------



## jlm (25/7/14)

If you're in the neighbourhood, yeah, a few free tastes and a quick look won't eat up much of your day. Just don't expect to see some shiny DME plant or anything like that, more like what you can crank out 1000L of beer with a LOT of hard work and the bare necessities. Railton is off the main hwy in that area but not so far out of the way you can't bludge some beers off Goomba or Lagerbomb later in the day.


----------



## slcmorro (25/7/14)

Gents, without sounding like a pompous arse - This is the recipe pretty much given to me word for word, by the master brewer at Seven Sheds, with very slight tweaks (i.e - roasted barley for colour). No joke


----------



## slcmorro (25/7/14)

Will be sending him a bottle when it's done for his trouble


----------



## slcmorro (25/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> S04 is the yeast, that I do know.


Yes it is. Not sure why I even selected Notto tbh!


----------



## slcmorro (25/7/14)

dicko said:


> I just plugged that recipe through Brewmate and with the hop AA and the amount I only get around 26 IBU not 36 as your recipe says??
> 
> Any thoughts?


No chill?


----------



## slcmorro (25/7/14)

jlm said:


> You'd be surprised how close he is.


You wouldn't happen to be the chap I spoke to at Seven Sheds by any chance would you? Cannot for the life of me remember the fellas name. Long haired bloke.


----------



## Not For Horses (25/7/14)

Would that be Willie?


----------



## slcmorro (25/7/14)

Possibly. I truly can't remember!


----------



## jlm (25/7/14)

Doubt it was me.........dirty filthy stinking long hair I'm not. Plus I'm like 20 years younger than the dude who I think you're thinking of (Shut up Bill, Chris, Dave......anyone who's met me in the flesh........at least 20 years). But.........Its not my recipe to give away but the tips I gave in my first post are probably a bit more accurate for the last 30 or so batches of that beer compared to what you've been told.


----------



## dicko (25/7/14)

slcmorro said:


> No chill?


OK I will look at it again tomorrow


----------



## taztiger (25/7/14)

There is a bloke nicknamed "hairy" just down the road from seven sheds but beer is probably not his preferred recreational drug!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/7/14)

Sounds like Willie.

I will have beer to give away, but not a 'stay' beer - I have no bar, and 4 kids running around my ankles perpetually.

jlm isn't the hairy dude - he looks like he could be an accountant h34r: :lol:


----------



## jlm (25/7/14)

Except I still can't figure out how 12 months of compounding interest on a sum of $3245 at a rate of 2.41% daily equals 14 doubloons and a sixpence.


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

So it's kegged, and I tried the first pint today. Not bad, but overcarbed and too cold (kegerator set at 3c and CO2 @ 300kpa for 3 days), so I'll decarb it a bit and go from there.
However - I did pour another pint and sat it inside for half an hour or so before drinking it. Still a bit overcarbed, but the temp was 8c, which was good. It came out pretty bloody good. A little 'soapy' which I am thinking is perhaps due to it still being green, but it has those nutty, bready flavours and finishes nicely. It's not 'thick', if anything it's probably a bit too thin. I'm happy with it, but I might add a little bit of oats to bulk up the mouthfeel or play with a step mash. Similar, but not the same as Seven Sheds Kentish. But overall, happy with it.


----------



## black_labb (15/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> Gents, without sounding like a pompous arse - This is the recipe pretty much given to me word for word, by the master brewer at Seven Sheds, with very slight tweaks (i.e - roasted barley for colour). No joke


So the thread was a test to see how far off the mark people's recommendations were?


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

Aaah... no. The thread was to discuss what I brewed, based on the recipe given to me by the actual brewer himself with and I quote, 'very slight tweaks'. But I can see how you came to your conclusion.

Actually, no I can't... But thanks for popping up with that question nearly two months after that post, and thanks for contributing.


----------



## black_labb (15/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> Aaah... no. The thread was to discuss what I brewed, based on the recipe given to me by the actual brewer himself with and I quote, 'very slight tweaks'. But I can see how you came to your conclusion.
> 
> Actually, no I can't... But thanks for contributing.



The comment was meant in a light hearted way. I found it funny scrolling through the thread with people trying to give constructive criticism only to find out that you already had better advice than anyone here could give you (except by chance someone else from the brewery came in with advice as well).


----------



## kuibrew (6/8/19)

I'm curious about this Kentish Ale (only because I was born in Kent & mercy I quaffed a few pints whilst playing snooker in many Social Working man's clubs )....BUT the recipe is for how many litres 20 ? 50? or ? .
Lastly did you stick to the original recipe & changed it accordingly of advice of others ?

PS: Funny to hear people refer to the brewery as Shepard & Neame, I met a guy who worked at the brewery & he referred to the brewery as "Shit & Scream" ....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/8/19)

Its an old thread but the recipe is in percentages so you can brew what you want, just your yeast would have to be checked dependent on the volume.


----------



## kuibrew (11/5/20)

super_simian said:


> Ok, while that looks a good, basic recipe in general, two questions spring to mind. Firstly: 14°C? I know Notto can go that low, but my memory of the Seven Sheds wasn't that it was a psuedo-lager or cream ale; more a pleasant pale ESB. Somewhere between 17-22°C would be more on target IMHO (and possibly a more hop-forward, or rather a less hop-muting yeast; S04 perhaps?) And what's with the Ella and Cascade? The Kentish Ale I had (granted, 2 years ago) only listed Goldings and Fuggles, if memory serves. Not that what you've posted would be a bad beer by any stretch, just not a clone, or even a ballpark emulation.


*Kentish Ale* (English Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94.54% Golden Promise Malt
5.25% Caramunich I
0.21% Roasted Barley

0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Ella (15% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 14°C with Danstar Nottingham

Getting confused with this recipe & all the amendments have me in knots .
Is possible to with your wisdom/knowledge correct the recipe . Looking to do a 50 litre batch....
Very keen to make a Kentish ale .....ideally a Fremlins clone would be ideal BUT Kentish ale is good enough a start ,being a person brought up in Kent many years ago
Cheers


----------

